# Sierra board with Throttle Up logo



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Just saw a picture of a Sierra SoundTraxx board that had Throttle Up! in the circuit board, not just a sticker.

So, clearly SoundTraxx made a custom version, anyone know the differences?

Also, was there ever a Sierra board that could respond to DCC? I don't think so, but there's a first for everything, this board has a 2004 date on it, so not likely anything more than perhaps some custom trigger inputs over a stock Sierra

Thanks, Greg


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I have at least one like that is dated 2000 and 2001 according to the stickers on the chips. It is a diesel ver 1.2 with a Leslie horn.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Closing the loop, Throttle Up is actually the parent company of SoundTraxx.

Apparently have dropped this from newer products.

And no DCC Sierras were ever made.

Greg


----------

